# Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. November 2008)

Hallo Forum,

wie der Threadtitel andeutet möchte ich seit längerem meine Miniwobbler (die kleinen von Balzer Colonel Gold) mit Einzelhaken ausstatten. Die Drillinge zurecht zu stutzen ist äußerst unelegant und der entstandene Einzelhaken ist recht klein. 
Leider finde ich nur Einzelhaken, bei denen das Hakenhöhr zur Spitze hin gerichtet ist, was zur Folge hat dass die Hakenspitze des montierten Hakens seitlich vom Wobbler absteht und nicht nach oben zeigt.


Kennt ihr geeignete Einzelhaken für Kleinstwobbler und könnt mir im besten Falle sogar einen günstigen Onlineshop nennen?

Danke für die Mühe! #h


----------



## Chrizzi (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Versuch's mal mit 2 kleinen Sprengringen. Dann sollte der Haken nicht am Wobblerkörper liegen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Das stimmt, leider sind die Miniwobbler so empfindlich dass 2 Sprengringe zu viel des guten sind. Solche Haken wären die Ideallösung, sowas muss es doch geben...


----------



## Ossipeter (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Welcher solls denn sein?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...at20166&parentType=category&parentId=cat20166


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Die Öse sollte so sein wie bei diesem Haken http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20291&hasJS=true

Leider ist bei diesem Haken die Höse zu klein, so dass sie sich nicht frei auf dem Sprengring bewegen kann...


----------



## OnTheMove (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

es gibt doch einige Karpfenhaken mit ziemlich großer Öse. Die sind sau shrf stabiel, und in verschiedensten Variationen zu haben.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

vielleicht versuchst Du statt nem Sprengring nen 00er Karabiner von Owner, die sind wirklich winzig und halten (lt. Hersteller) über acht Kilo

und Du hast dann keine zwei Stähle wie beim Sprengring, die durch´s Hakenöhr müssen...

http://www.aqua-fisch.ch/shop/shop/...0&PEPPERSESS=d31a0786d2120321d454501e2dbe0c33

ich bin auch schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für dieses Problem, aber mein TackleDealer sagte mir vor kurzem, dass es bald von Illex die Einzelhaken von den Tiny Frys zu kaufen gäbe, und das wäre genau das, was wir suchen. mal abwarten...


----------



## NoSaint (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Stimmt die hakensuche fällt bei minni wobblern sehr schwer, Was meint Ihr, würde es nicht funktionieren einen Passenden Haken mit einer Lotlampe/Bunzenbrenner o.ä. zu erhitzen und in gewünschte Postioon biegen, oder ist der Stabiliätsverlust (eben das Härten beim erhitzen) dabei zu groß? Ansonsten bin ich froh das bei meinem Tiny fry 50 noch zusätzlich einzelhaken dabei waren...


----------



## Steinadler (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

vielleicht so ein ding wo man streamer anhängen kann is en mini ring und hält viel aus nur der name ? ^^


----------



## Ossipeter (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Meinst du den:  Rig Ring oder Pfitzenbauer Ring?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@ all:
joah, Notlösungen gibt es viele, aber irgendwo in den weiten des Webs gibt es kleine Einzelhaken mit großem seitlichen Öhr zu finden,die habe ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen... :c

Habe übrigens zig Threads hier im Anglerboard gefunden wo andere User die selbe Problematik haben. Ich hoffe diesmal gibt es eine heiße Quelle für die besagten Haken.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo,
es gibt einen sehr guten Haken von VMC, der speziell dafür (Kunstköder - Drillingsersatz) hergestellt wurde. Er hat ein sehr großes Öhr.
http://www.vmcpeche.com/CATALOGUE/9170.htm
Ich verwende Gr. 1 dieses VMC 9170 um Drillinge der Gr. 4 zu ersetzen.
Es gibt ihn auch noch kleiner.
Dieser Haken ist in D. nicht einfach zu bekommen.
Es gibt ihn im Europakatalog nur in 1000er Verpackungen.
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mit einem sehr netten Ebayhändler gesprochen und er hat diese Haken dann in Gr. 1 und 2 bestellt.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Haken schon eingetroffen sind. Wenn ja, dann findest du sie bei Ebay.
Wenn nein, musst du noch ein paar Tage warten.
Die Haken wird es bei dem Händler dann in kleinen Einheiten geben.
Der 2er Haken sollte für 10 cm Wobbler passen.
Die Gr. 1 passt optimal für Meerforellenblinker.
Durch das Öhr bekommst du sogar noch einen 8 mm. Sprengring.
Gute Einstellung jedenfalls - mit den Einzelhaken!
TL.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Ich habe gerade mal recherchiert.
Er hat die Haken schon gelistet und auch noch die Gr. 4 des 9170PS bestellt.
Die Größenangaben in mm. stehen auch dabei und welcher Sprengring passt.
Der Haken in Gr. 4 müsste für kleine Wobbler passen (Länge 22,5 , Breite 11 mm.).

Das Öhr ist bei diesen Haken natürlich gerade.


----------



## Chrizzi (6. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

[url=http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Zubehoer/Einzelhaken:::40_55.html]Hier[/URL] sind auch Einzelhaken mit richtig großem Öhr... leider nur in einer recht großen Größe.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Danke für den Tipp Mr.Sprock. Ich habe mir mal ein Päckchen bestellt, auch wenn die besagten haken meiner Vorstellung nicht zu 100% entsprechen.

Das Öhr sollte im Idealfall nicht zur Hakenspitze hin offen sein, sondern seitlich. Übertrieben gesagt würde das Öhr im Verhältnis zum Haken aussehen wie ein g

g

So stünde die Spitze immer nach oben, statt irgendwie zur Seite, wenn man den haken in den Sprengring einfriemelt.

Aber ich teste erst mal diese Haken an und erstatte dann Bericht ;-)


----------



## Pinn (7. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das Öhr sollte im Idealfall nicht zur Hakenspitze hin offen sein, sondern seitlich. Übertrieben gesagt würde das Öhr im Verhältnis zum Haken aussehen wie ein g
> 
> g
> 
> So stünde die Spitze immer nach oben, statt irgendwie zur Seite, wenn man den haken in den Sprengring einfriemelt.



Gute Idee!

Dann käme man mit einem passenden Sprengring aus, wenn man Wobbler oder Blinker auf Einzelhaken umrüsten will. Gibt es solche Haken irgendwo?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Wie gesagt, ich habe die mal 100%ig einem Onlineshop gesehen, aber ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wo. War glaube ich auch ein ausländischer Shop und eine Bestellung war zu teuer.
So was muss es doch auch in Deutschland geben...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal recherchiert.
> Er hat die Haken schon gelistet und auch noch die Gr. 4 des 9170PS bestellt.
> Die Größenangaben in mm. stehen auch dabei und welcher Sprengring passt.
> Der Haken in Gr. 4 müsste für kleine Wobbler passen (Länge 22,5 , Breite 11 mm.).
> ...


 
Ich habe mir besagte Haken bestellt, wie erwartet sind sie leider viel zu groß für meine Minis. Die Öse ist zwar schön groß, aber leider wie bei den gängigen Hakenmodellen auch zur Soitze gerichtet und nicht zur Seite, so dass der Haken, einfach im Sprengring eingeklinkt, zur Seite statt nach oben zeigen würde. Also immer noch nichts gewonnen...

Ansonsten machen die Haken einen tollen Eindruck. Der Versand ging auch extrem schnell (1 Tag später hatte ich die Haken) und es wurden sogar noch 2 Testhaken eine Nummer größer kostenlos draufgelegt. Die nette Händlerin hat sich sogar persönlich über Mail bei mir bedankt, dass ich unmittelbar nach der Bestellung via Online-Banking gezahlt habe.


----------



## Pinn (8. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Habe genau das gefunden, was wir suchen. Preis ist ok, und das Angebot kommt vom anderen Ende der Welt.

http://store.tacklemania.com.au/Items/9301

Auf "enlarge" tippen zeigt die Details, auf die es uns ankommt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Mr. Sprock (9. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@ Ronny: Tut mir leid, wenn die Haken nicht passen.
Ich verwende diese nur für Blinker und Spinner. Dafür sind sie optimal.
Die Hakengröße in mm. stand ja dabei. Ich wähle die Haken so groß, dass der äußere Hakenbogen des Einzelhakens dem Maß entspricht, welches man als "Breite" des Drillings misst.
Dein Problem könnte man nur mit zwei kleinen Sprengringen lösen.
Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sehr kleine Wobbler durch jedes zusätzliche Gewicht sehr beeinflusst werden.

@ Werner: Das scheint wirklich die optimale Lösung zu sein.


----------



## schakal1182 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Zwei Sprengringe plus ein Einzelhaken werden aber immernoch weniger Gewicht haben als ein Sprengring mit Drilling.

Viel fragwürdiger finde ich in wiefern sich das Laufverhalten von kleinen Wobblern ändert, nachdem die zwei originalen Drillinge gegen einen Einzelhaken am Heck ausgetauscht wurden.


----------



## Pinn (9. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Zwei Sprengringe plus ein Einzelhaken werden aber immernoch weniger Gewicht haben als ein Sprengring mit Drilling.
> 
> Viel fragwürdiger finde ich in wiefern sich das Laufverhalten von kleinen Wobblern ändert, nachdem die zwei originalen Drillinge gegen einen Einzelhaken am Heck ausgetauscht wurden.


Absolut korrekt! Bei Wobblern mit Drilling am Bauch und am Heck hilft sicher nur ausprobieren, weil sich das Gewicht nach hinten verlagert, wenn man die zwei Drillinge durch einen Einzelhaken am Heck ersetzt und der Bauch hakenlos bleibt.

Miniwobbler und die meisten Blinker haben oft nur einen Drilling am Heck. Da sollte es kein Problem sein, den Drilling durch einen Einzelhaken mit gleichem Gewicht zu ersetzen. Der Einzelhaken wird eh größer gewählt als die oft sehr filigranen Drillinge, mit denen solche Teile standardmässig ausgestattet sind.

Zu der scheinbar guten Idee, zwei Springringe ineinander zu verwenden, damit die Hakenspitze des Hakens am Heck des Wobblers nach oben zeigt:
Habe ich schon ausprobiert, u.a. beim Lachsfischen in BC, wo eh nur barbless Hooks (Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken) erlaubt sind. Solche Köderausstattung neigt zum Verfangen am Köder bzw. zu Tüddel im Vorfach.

Meine Devise ist: So einfach und so unkompliziert wie moglich! Das fängt bei den  passenden Haken an, die nicht so einfach zu beschaffen sind.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Pinn schrieb:


> Habe genau das gefunden, was wir suchen. Preis ist ok, und das Angebot kommt vom anderen Ende der Welt.
> 
> http://store.tacklemania.com.au/Items/9301
> 
> ...


 
Genau so was suche ich! Muss es doch auch in Deutschland geben! #6


----------



## schorle (9. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo,
diese Haken in Deutschland zu bekommen ist wohl nicht ganz einfach, da ich sie nur im Gamakatsu Katalog für Australien gefunden habe, ich würde mir an deiner Stelle mal einen Händler in der Nähe suchen der Gamakatsu führt eventuell kann er ja was besorgen wenn er die genaue Bezeichnung kennt.


----------



## Student (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hi!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach geeigneten Einzelhaken auf einen sehr interessanten Hersteller in Japan gestoßen, der viele verschiedene Varianten in Hakengrößen von 10 bis 2 anbietet. Diese Einzelhaken werden auch bei Wobbler-Herstellern verwendet, siehe Bild.

Die erste Testlieferung ist bestellt, insbesondere will ich die Stabilität der Haken mit "Einhaköse" testen: Dann könnte man den Drilling einfach abknipsen und ohne Öffnen des Sprengrings den Einzelhaken dranklemmen.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@Student

sieht sehr interessant aus!

bin auf Deinen Test gespannt, denn ich bin auch auf der Suche...


----------



## Student (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> bin auf Deinen Test gespannt, denn ich bin auch auf der Suche...



Ich hab auch ein paar Wobbler bestellt, bei denen diese Einzelhaken bereits serienmäßig verbaut sind. Insbesondere beim Angeln auf Forellen während der Hechtschonzeit oder so ist es super geeignet, um Nicht-Zielfische schonend zurücksetzen zu können. Einige Gewässer (bspw. Forellenseen) dulden ja ohnehin keine Drillinge.

Die C&R-Angler werden diese Haken bis Größe 2 sicher auch für Hechtwobbler nutzen können?! Aber das muss erstmal praxiserprobt werden :vik:

Mfg

Student


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Super Teile *Student*, genau so was habe ich gesucht! Bin auf deine Ergebnisse sehr gespannt!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hier gibts auch welche :

http://www.swat-fishing.de/index.php/hooks-jigs/single-hooks/nogales-trout-single-plugging.html

http://www.swat-fishing.de/index.php/hooks-jigs/single-hooks/nogales-trout-single-spoon.html

Ist sogar ein deutscher Shop ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hast Du mal nen Link vom Japaner?

Danke!


----------



## Student (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hier gibts auch welche



Der zweite bringt nix, weil die Öse "falschherum" ist. Der erste ist auch top, aber eben nur 1 Variante in den Größen 1-4.

Mfg

Student


----------



## grintz (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Die Variante stimmt schon, aber leider in den falschen Größen !
Ich denke mal bräuchte größen von 8 bis 4 !
Bin auch schon länger auf der Suche nach geeigneten Haken für die kleinen Woobles, wie z.B. die Uglys oder eben kleinen Illex...

Grüße


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Bin gerade am googlen, leider ist mir der Name der Marke entfallen welche auch die Illex Köder bestückt. Hatte solche Haken mal gefunden.

Wenn du zwei Haken anbringst musst du eben auch zwei verschiedene Stellungen der Öse haben.

Glaube war irgendwas mit K....

lg Flo


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



grintz schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bräuchte größen von 8 bis 4 !



Verschätz dich mal nciht , ich hab ne Packung von den 2ern hier , das ist imo genau die richtige größe für Miniwobbler wie den 
Tiny Fry


----------



## grintz (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Verschätz dich mal nciht , ich hab ne Packung von den 2ern hier , das ist imo genau die richtige größe für Miniwobbler wie den
> Tiny Fry




Kann es denn sein, dass die Japan Haken andere Größen haben als die unseren ?
Ein 6er-8er Haken sollte doch für einen 4cm Forellenwobbel reichen  #c

Grüße


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Haken unterscheiden sich nach Hersteller Owner ist z.B. generell eine Nummer kleiner als andere Hersteller...

lg Flo


----------



## grintz (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Na dann müsste man bei einer Bestellung im Japan-Shop etwas experimentieren... 
Hat denn schonmal wer in nem jp Shop bestellt und hat Richtwerte ?
Ich muss sehen das ich meine Mini-Wobbel auf Einzelhakne umrüste, da an unserem Forellenbach eben nur dies erlaubt ist !

Grüße


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Einfach ne E-Mail schreiben und fragen


----------



## Student (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



grintz schrieb:


> Na dann müsste man bei einer Bestellung im Japan-Shop etwas experimentieren...
> Hat denn schonmal wer in nem jp Shop bestellt und hat Richtwerte ?



Ich hab die verschiedenen Haken in den Größen 2 bis 8 sowie 10 bestellt und werde die Größe etc. nachmessen! 

Wer Interesse daran hat, die Haken zu testen, soll sich melden. Kann aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern, bis die da sind. Wird mir zusammen mit anderen Einkäufen zugeschickt...

Hab einige mehr bestellt als notwendig :g

Mfg

Student


----------



## grintz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Wo hast du denn bestellt ? @ Student 
Wenn du dann die Haken hast, und auch getestet hast, dann gib mal Bescheid wie die Ergebnisse sind ! 

Grüße


----------



## Student (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



grintz schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bestellt ?



Die habe ich direkt in Japan bestellt, gibt es hier ja nirgendwo...

Wofür wollt ihr diese Einzelhaken nutzen? "Nur" für Mini-Wobbler auf Forelle/Barsch oder auch bei größeren Kunstködern?

Bye,

Student


----------



## grintz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Die Einzelhaken wären größtenteils für Wobbel wie kleine Rappalas oder die Ugly Ducklins !
Bei Gelegenheit poste ich mal Bilder von nem Hakentauch letzter Saison, hatte bei nem Gerätehändler zwei Päckchen kleine Öhrhaken abgreifen können die ich gerade so an die kleinen Sprengringe gefummelt bekam !
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, dass Wahre war es nicht aber ging eben gerade so !

Grüße


----------



## Bondex (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

ich habe mal kleine Wobbler gebaut extra für Forellenpuffs. Dabei habe ich einen einzelnen Karpfenörhaken gleich mit eingebaut, also direkt auf die Öse ohne einen Sprengring. Ich habe die aber alle weggegeben und kann daher nicht sagen ob die den Fisch auch sicher greifen. Aber das wäre zumindest eine Möglichkeit.
Ansonsten nimm doch einfach größere Drillinge und kneife 2 der Haken mit einem Saitenschneider ab.


----------



## grintz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Mal davon abgesehn, dass ich erwogen habe sogar noch nen Spregring also zwei Stück an einen Einzelhaken zu montieren, gefällt mir die Variante mit direkt eingebautem Einzelhaken nicht so wirklich !
Ich denke dadurch kann sich eine temperamentvolle Forelle im Drill leichter aushebeln...
Drillinglsflunken abkneifen habe ich auch gemacht, als mir dann meine begrenzten Einzelhakenvorräte ausgingen, aber wirklich schön siehts nicht aus und auch die Relation von Schenkel zu Hakenbogen stimmt dann nicht mehr !

Grüße


----------



## Student (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hi!

Also abgekniffene Drillinge, keine oder zwei Sprengringe sind m.E. alles nur mit Nachteilen verbundene Notlösungen. Bin wie gesagt gespannt auf die Einzelhaken "made in Japan"...

Mfg

Student


----------



## grintz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Ich auch :m Habs auch meist bei einem Sprengring belassen, weil ich zu faul war nen zweiten dranzufummel #6 ! Ganz davon abgesehen, konnte ich auch mit einem SR gute Truttas landen ! 

Grüße


----------



## singer (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Sagt mal hat schon einmal jemand von euch versucht die Einzelhaken an die Öse zu binden. Ich meine Knoten an die Öse, dann 3mm Schnur und Knoten an den Haken. Somit könnte sich der Haken drehen und würde fest halten. So lange kein Aal drann ist müsste es doch gehen, oder?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hab ich versucht, die Schnur wird immer länger als 3mm, weil man ja den Knoten zuziehen muss. Außerdem fehlt die Pufferwirkung und das Minischnurstück reiss extrem leicht.


----------



## singer (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Kommt auf die Schnur an, was hast du verwendet?


----------



## grintz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Versucht wurden schon kleinste Karabiner, Quetschungen mit kleinsten Stahlvorfachhülsen, und auch das anbinden hab ich probiert !
Fazit: Alles nicht das, was ich mir unter ne ordentlichen und sicheren Lösung vorstelle !

Grüße


----------



## singer (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Das anbinden könnte ich mir als eine sehr gute Lösung vorstellen. Wichtig ist was für Schwierigkeiten du erlebt hast. Manchmal muss man etwas suchen und testen. Nicht immer kommt man selbst auf die Lösung.


----------



## grintz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Für mich galt das anbinden nie als die beste Lösung, deshalb hab das auch nicht weiter verfolgt ! :g
Aber wenn du das weiter verfeinert hast, würd ich das gerne mal sehen ! @ singer

Grüße


----------



## singer (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Auch ich suche nach einer geeigneten Lösung. Deshalb frage ich nach deinen/euren Erfahrungen dazu. 100%ig ausgereiftes kann ich so noch nicht presentieren, aber ich denke schon das es noch was wird. Viele Faktoren spielen hier eine Rolle, Material ist das eine aber auch der richtige Knoten. Ich bin keine Seemann deshalb muss ich auch hier den passenden finden. Und natürlich will die ganze Sache nach einem bestandenem Trockentest auch mit Fisch getestet werden. Beim Material habe ich im Karpfen Bereich viel gutes gefunden. Sehr gut, fein und leicht zu knoten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hier noch mal ein bvermutlich sehr gut passender Haken für den Einsatz eines Sprengrings:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamakatsu-Single...AU_Sport_Fishing_Tackle?hash=item220352654890

Wenn hier ein paar Leute Interesse haben könnten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen?


----------



## grintz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, leider ist das Öhr in falscher Richtung zur Hakenspitze !
Für kleine Blinker und Spinner aber durchaus zu gebrauchen !

Grüße


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Wenn man einen Sprengring benutzt ist das Öhr bei all meinen Wobblern genau richtig rum gebogen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein bvermutlich sehr gut passender Haken für den Einsatz eines Sprengrings:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamakatsu-Single...AU_Sport_Fishing_Tackle?hash=item220352654890
> 
> Wenn hier ein paar Leute Interesse haben könnten wir eine Sammelbestellung machen?




Hallo Stefan!

Also, ich hätte an zwei Päckchen Interesse, wenn du da bestellst!

Genau nach solchen Haken hab ich nämlich schon bei diversen Angelläden erfolglos gesucht.#6

Bisher hab ich mir dann mit Verdrehen des Öhrs beholfen...


----------



## grintz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Ist richtig, wenn man einen Sprengring dran hat ist die Hakenspitze in ,,richtiger,, Richtung ! 
War ein Denkfehler meinerseits |kopfkrat !

Grüße


----------



## Student (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan!
> 
> Also, ich hätte an zwei Päckchen Interesse, wenn du da bestellst!
> 
> Genau nach solchen Haken hab ich nämlich schon bei diversen Angelläden erfolglos gesucht.#6



Leute!!! |uhoh:

Ich habe insgesamt über 500 solcher Einzelhaken aus Japan bestellt! Jetzt macht mal nicht so einen Streß, ihr bekommt alle welche :vik:

Ich war heute auch nochmal bei einem Angelgeschäft und hab mit dem gesprochen, die Teile werden zwar gewerblich importiert (= Zoll + Mwst), aber alle Poster in diesem Thread bekommen sie super günstig!

Da lohnt die Bestellung in Australien wohl kaum.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Na, dann gib bitte mal Laut, wenn deine Bestellung da ist!#6:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@Student:
da wär ich auch gerne dabei! Super Sache!


----------



## bertman (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@ Student

Du bist Super!
Bekomm ich auch ein paar Haken?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Frankko (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@Student

Melde dich wenn die Haken da sind. 
Ich hätte gerne 30 Stück.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Student (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@Bertman & Frankko: Sofern noch welche da sind, natürlich...

So wie es aussieht, wird das auch nicht die letzte Bestellung gewesen sein ;-)

Mfg

Student


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hi Student, wäre auch interessiert ;-)


----------



## Student (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hi!

Heute kam die Bestellbestätigung für die Haken, nächste Woche sind sie auf dem Weg nach Deutschland  (dauert dann vielleicht noch 1-2 Wochen)

Die Standardausführung, siehe Bild Nr.1 auf Seite 2, kommt in den Größen 3, 4, 5, 6, 8 zu mir! EDIT: Größe 8 bereits komplett reserviert! 3,4,5 und 6 noch vorhanden!

Wer welche haben will, soll sich bitte per PM melden und mir die gewünschte Anzahl pro Größe mitteilen (es sind jeweils 5-10 Päckchen a 8 Haken bestellt, der Preis wird in Abhängigkeit vom Yen-Kurs bei rund 3 Euro liegen und verschickt wird als Brief). Weitere Informationen dazu gibt es dann per PM. Wer sich zu erst meldet, bekommt sie auch zu erst.  

Hier kommen dann noch Infos zu den anderen Haken, von denen ich nur ein paar bestellt habe. Das sind dann welche in Größe 2, 10 sowie welche mit roten Federn (für Blinker/Spinner).

Mfg

Student


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

...welcher Hersteller sind diese Zangen?


----------



## schorle (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Wer lange sucht darf auch mal Glück haben |supergri , ich bin bei einem deutschen shop fündig geworden http://www.swat-fishing.de/index.php/hooks-jigs/single-hooks/nogales-trout-single-plugging.html 
Falls wer andere Größen als die im shop verfügbare möchte, einfach mal da anrufen und es wird einem geholfen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Ein wirklich toller Beitrag, wo jemand doch gerade eine Sammelbestellung macht.
Nur mal so als Anmerkung:
Lasst euch mit dem Japsenscheizz nicht für dumm verkaufen.
Irgendwo hört der Spaß auf. 25 normale Marken-Haken kosten um die 3 Euro. 10 Kunstködereinzelhaken von VMC ca. 2 Euro. 10 Edelstahlhaken von VMC ca. 3 Euro.
Die kleinen japanischen "Hersteller" sind doch gar nicht in der Lage Haken selber herzustellen. Das lassen sie bei den Großen machen und können selber nur ihre Aufkleber drucken. Ist auch nicht schlimm. Nur die Preise.... 

Wie auch immer. Jemand mach sich hier die Mühe, sucht speziell passende Haken, macht eine Sammelbestellung und versucht die Preise dieser sehr speziellen und deshalb teuren Haken niedrig zu halten. Dann kommt einer und postet hier Wucherpreise und Bezugsquellen. Finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ein wirklich toller Beitrag, wo jemand doch gerade eine Sammelbestellung macht.
> Nur mal so als Anmerkung:
> Lasst euch mit dem Japsenscheizz nicht für dumm verkaufen.
> Irgendwo hört der Spaß auf. 25 normale Marken-Haken kosten um die 3 Euro. 10 Kunstködereinzelhaken von VMC ca. 2 Euro. 10 Edelstahlhaken von VMC ca. 3 Euro.
> ...





Och, Bindenfreak! |pftroest:

Du kannst dich aber auch künstlich aufregen.#v

Hat Schorle denn geschrieben: "Los, kauft alle da eure Haken (ab und an auch Harken, Haagen genannt)!" ???

Nein, hat er nicht, deshalb bitte einfach ganz trocken im Hößchen bleiben.


----------



## micbrtls (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo,

habe heute dieses Forum gefunden und lasst mir mal 5-6 Tage Zeit, habe einige Kunstköderhersteller in China drauf angesetzt. Diese Woche gehen noch 3000 Miniwobbler zu mir raus!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Moin,
in den Japan links haben die Haken die Größe 1-2 
Entspricht das unserer Größeneinheit oder haben die drüben eine andere?
Die Haken an sich sehen klasse aus, jedoch brauch ich welche der Größe 8-10!


----------



## Student (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



schorle schrieb:


> Wer lange sucht darf auch mal Glück haben |supergri



Der Link wurde hier sogar schon veröffentlicht |wavey:

Aber die Größenauswahl ist doch sehr begrenzt.

@Mr.Sprock: Ob Gamakatsu selbst fertigt, kann ich nicht sagen. Der Hersteller, dessen Haken ich bestellt habe, ist der Zulieferer von Wobbler-Herstellern wie Lucky Craft und Bassday. Die machen keine tolle Werbung, die machen nur super Haken. Und da kosten in Japan 8 Stück im Tütchen 330 Yen.

@micbrtls: China-Ware? Naja. Muss man erstmal gesehen und getestet haben, um das zu Beurteilen. Meine bisherige Erfahrung ist eher sehr mies, wenn es um Kleinteile und Kunstköder geht. Ich will kein Fisch verlieren, weil der Haken bricht....daher vertraue ich erstmal nur Qualität "made in Japan".

Mfg

Student


----------



## micbrtls (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@micbrtls: China-Ware? Naja. Muss man erstmal gesehen und getestet haben, um das zu Beurteilen. Meine bisherige Erfahrung ist eher sehr mies, wenn es um Kleinteile und Kunstköder geht. Ich will kein Fisch verlieren, weil der Haken bricht....daher vertraue ich erstmal nur Qualität "made in Japan".

Mfg

Student[/quote]

Ja, es China-Ware. Aber viele chinesische Firmen haben in Punkto Qualität erheblich nachgelegt. Viele von den so hoch angepriesenen und recht teuren Angelgeräten, sei es Köder, Ruten oder Rollen kommen aus China!


----------



## micbrtls (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

PS: Der auf dem Foto abgebildete 35pfd wurde auch auf einen chinesischen Köder gefangen, der Angelwoche-Rekordrapfen auch!


----------



## Student (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



micbrtls schrieb:


> PS: Der auf dem Foto abgebildete 35pfd wurde auch auf einen chinesischen Köder gefangen, der Angelwoche-Rekordrapfen auch!



Auch ein blindes Huhn findet Körner und nicht jeder Wobbler/Haken muss ja direkt abreißen...

Aber ich kenne auch Seiten wie Made-in-China.com und wenn dort der EK für einen Mini-Wobbler bei weit unter 1 US-Dollar liegt, wo soll da denn guter Lack, eine gute Verarbeitung und die Nutzung von Tungsten/Wolfram herkommen? 

Und wenn die Chinesen dann patentierte Wobbler-Designs o.ä. klauen, soll ein deutscher Händler dafür den Kopf hinhalten?

Also ich bleibe vorerst bei Japanischen Wobblern und co., vielleicht beseitigen die Chinesen im nächsten Jahrzehnt die Probleme und Vorurteile.

EDIT: JUHU! Mir wurde der Geldeingang in Japan bestätigt, das Paket ist als Express raus und ich hab die Tracking-Nummer!

Mfg

Student


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Student schrieb:


> @Mr.Sprock: Ob Gamakatsu selbst fertigt, kann ich nicht sagen.



Ich meinte nicht Gamakatsu, sondern irgendwelche kleinen Firmen, die sich als Hersteller ausgeben, in Wirklichkeit aber bei Firmen wie beispielsweise Gamakatsu und VMC fertigen lassen und selber nur ihre teuren Preisschilder und Aufkleber drucken.


----------



## Student (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht Gamakatsu, sondern irgendwelche kleinen Firmen, die sich als Hersteller ausgeben, in Wirklichkeit aber bei Firmen wie beispielsweise Gamakatsu und VMC fertigen lassen und selber nur ihre teuren Preisschilder und Aufkleber drucken.



Keine Ahnung, wer nur "Aufkleber" macht und wer alles die Haken #c

Ihr seht dann ja, welche Marke ihr erhalten werdet. Lasst euch überraschen |rolleyes 

Mfg

Student


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

War auch nicht darauf bezogen sondern beispielsweise auf einen Hersteller, der mit "I" anfängt.


----------



## Student (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> War auch nicht darauf bezogen sondern beispielsweise auf einen Hersteller, der mit "I" anfängt.



Illex? Das ist doch auch kein Hersteller, sondern nur eine Marke. Die wurde eingeführt, um in Europa verschiedene Waren unter einem Label zu vermarkten, das durch enormes Marketing gepusht wird.

Und Gamakatsu hat aufgrund des guten Namens eine so hohe Produktvielfalt aufgebaut, dass ich auch von einer hohen Fremdfertigungs-Quote ausgehe. Aber wer weiß das schon. Wer Autos einer Marke kauft, weiß ja auch nicht mehr, was genau drin steckt...

EDIT: Meine Haken sind alle verteilt...bei Fragen: PM.

Beim nächsten Mal bestelle ich besser mehr Haken in Größe 6-10, oder? #t

Mfg

Student


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hab mir eben versuchsweise Karpfenhaken der Größe 8 von Cormoran gekauft (Pro Carp, ''Hot Devil''. Obwohl sie recht dickdrähtig sind, passen sie gut auf die Öse. Als Alternative zum Japantackle, das man nicht immer direkt um die Ecke kaufen kann, recht gut geeignet.


----------



## Student (20. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hi!

Ich hab gestern Abend meine neuen Wobbler gleich umgerüstet und einige Bilder gemacht #6

Zudem hier ein Größenvergleich der Haken in Größe 2,3,4,5,6,8 und 10! Es sind zwei verschiedene Modelle (2/10; 3-8)...

Mfg

Student

PS: Der kleine Wobbler unten kam serienmäßig mit einem Einzelhaken, den wollte ich euch aber nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Sieht gut aus! #6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Oh Mann, ich freue mich schon wie ein Schneekönig!


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Student schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Hier noch ein Bild (ebenfalls mit Serien-Einzelhaken)...
> 
> EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, das Bild ist ziemlich schlecht. Den vorderen Haken hab ich falsch positioniert (beim Fotographieren), der zeigt ja eigentlich in die andere Richtung...
> 
> ...




Schönes Ding @ Student!#6

Was für ne Größe haben die Haken, die du da an den Wobbel getuddelt hast?

Weil, ich denke, Gr. 6 & 8 sind doch bissele zu kleine für meine Zwecke.
Wenn ich noch umswitchen könnte, dann würd ich lieber 4 & 5 nehmen...

P.S.: Und klasse, dass das Schonhaken sind!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Student schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Hier noch ein Bild (ebenfalls mit Serien-Einzelhaken)...
> 
> EDIT: Ich sehe gerade, das Bild ist ziemlich schlecht. Den vorderen Haken hab ich falsch positioniert (beim Fotographieren), der zeigt ja eigentlich in die andere Richtung...
> 
> ...



Jetzt würde ich sagen ist er falschrum - wenn die Forelle beisst drückt sie die Hakenspitze an den Wobblerkörper...

Bei Zug und Bewegung des Wobblers muss die Hakenspitze freiliegen, so wei jetzt fotografiert glaube ich kommt es zu deutlich merh Fehlbissen!


----------



## Student (20. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei Zug und Bewegung des Wobblers muss die Hakenspitze freiliegen, so wei jetzt fotografiert glaube ich kommt es zu deutlich merh Fehlbissen!



Das Foto ist schlecht gemacht, der Haken hängt anders...

Ich hab für die Fotos den Haken mit der Hand verschoben, damit der Wobbler besser liegt. Da hab ich erst später bemerkt, dass ich es verdreht habe |rolleyes

Hier die neue Version des Bildes, der Wobbler ist der selbe.

Mfg

Student


----------



## grintz (22. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Soooo, und hier  sind Sie.... die umgerüsteten Wobbel auf Einzelhaken !
Sind erstmal vornehmlich die kleinen Modelle von denen es natürlich noch ein paar mehr gibt, aber eben zur Veranschaulichung
Aber selbst größere Köder wie der Blinker lassen sich prima damit ,,bewaffnen,, !
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/8175/dsc05957a.jpg


----------



## schrauber78 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Sehr interessant, dass die Bisse von hinten kamen. Da lohnt es sich doch zu überlegen, ob man nicht einen "normalen" Ösenhaken mit einem kurzen Stahlvorfach (1-2 cm) am Wobbler befestigt


----------



## Student (23. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Da lohnt es sich doch zu überlegen, ob man nicht einen "normalen" Ösenhaken mit einem kurzen Stahlvorfach (1-2 cm) am Wobbler befestigt



Finde nicht, dass sich diese Überlegung lohnt. Die Hakenspitze muss nach oben zeigen, was bei deiner Konstruktion keineswegs gewährleistet wäre.

Die Einzelhaken sind perfekt, wieso also was anderes "überlegen"? 

Mfg

Student


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Student schrieb:


> Die Einzelhaken sind perfekt...



Hallo Student!

Die Haken waren eben in der Post, perfekt (& chön charf!), genau das richtige für meine Chubbys und Co.!

Nochmals Danke für Deinen Einsatz - feine Sache das!

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Student (25. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Die Haken waren eben in der Post, perfekt (& chön charf!), genau das richtige für meine Chubbys und Co.!



Bzgl. Schärfe: Du willst nicht meine Hände nach dem Test-Wochenende sehen....

Ich hatte die Wobbler alle noch in der Originalverpackung, da ich in meinen Köderboxen erst Platz schaffen bzw. neue besorgen muss. Bei Regen kannst du die Pappkartons bzw. -rückwände natürlich vergessen und bei jedem Köderwechsel und damit verbundene händische Suche in meinem Rucksack hatte ich einen anderen Haken am Finger |uhoh:

Petri Heil mit den Einzelhaken! Ich warte auf eure Fangbilder 

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Bei mir sind die Haken auch heute angekommen!#6

Werde morgen anfangen meine Wobbels und Spinner zu tunen, da mich eh ne Erkältung an's Bett gefesselt hat...|rolleyes

Fangbilder gibt's dann, wenn ich wieder fit bin.
Aber Tuningbilder schon morgen Abend!

Nochmal "Danke" für's Schnellverschicken!


----------



## Blink* (25. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Bei mir auch alles Super #6

Vielen Dank, werden wohl in 3 Wochen getestet |supergri

#h


----------



## melis (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo,

darf man jetzt erfahren welche Marke die Einzelhaken sind?


----------



## Pinn (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo Student,

finde es klasse wie Du Dich engagierst!

Falls Du nochmal bestellst, würde ich mich gerne einklinken, mit jeweils 20 Haken von Größe 2, 4, und 6. Die möchte ich an mittleren Wobblern bis 12cm anbringen.

@: alle
Welche empfehlenswerten Sprengringe verwendet Ihr? Und welche Bezugsquellen gibt es dafür?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Pinn schrieb:


> @: alle
> Welche empfehlenswerten Sprengringe verwendet Ihr? Und welche Bezugsquellen gibt es dafür?



Hallo Pinn,

ich nehme Sprengringe von Profiblinker, nicht, weil ich Werbung machen will, die hingen halt im Laden und die sind recht gut. Habe auch welche von Iron Claw (Sänger), gibt´s auch nix dran zu meckern.

Naja, und sonst nehme ich die, die ich von anderen Wobblern abmontiert habe (und für gut befunden habe). Gerade bei Suspenderwobblern nehme ich meistens den Sprengring von der Einhängöse ab (z.B. von den Rapala X-Raps)

Bezugsquelle? Angelladen halt...


----------



## Student (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Pinn schrieb:


> Welche empfehlenswerten Sprengringe verwendet Ihr? Und welche Bezugsquellen gibt es dafür?



Ich hab die originalen Sprengringe weiter verwendet, allerdings waren die Wobbler ja auch nagelneu...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Pinn (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Bezugsquelle? Angelladen halt...



:q Hi Rubber Duck, ich hätte die Frage anderum stellen sollen: Welche Sprengringe nehmt Ihr nicht?

Beruhigend zu hören das fast alle gut sind. 

Bis auf die, die ich mir mal in einen Shop vom größten Angelversand in Deutschland geholt habe. Marke weiß ich leider nicht mehr, aber die biegen auf wie Klingeldraht und rosten wie ausgeglühtes Eisen. Werde sie sicherheishalber entsorgen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Student (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Pinn schrieb:


> Beruhigend zu hören das fast alle gut sind.



Naja, das würde ich so pauschal auch nicht sagen...ich hatte auch schon sehr schlechte in den Händen, aber die aus meinem Angelladen um die Ecke waren stets okay (allerdings sehr teuer).

Du hast mich aber auf die Idee gebracht, bei der nächsten Bestellung auch gleich Sprengringe mitzubestellen. 

Die gibt es in Größe 1 bis 10 mit einer Mindesttragfähigkeit von 20 bis 250 lbs und sind die gleichen wie bei meinen Serienwobblern #6

Mfg

Student


----------



## Pinn (26. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Student schrieb:


> Ich hab die originalen Sprengringe weiter verwendet, allerdings waren die Wobbler ja auch nagelneu...



Ich habe Wobbler im Einsatz, die relativ unbeschadet einige Jahre überstanden haben, teilweise auch in Brack- und Salzwasser. Viele Drillinge und Sprengringe musste ich aber wegen Rost tauschen.

Und oft habe ich die standardmäßigen Drillinge gegen dünndrähtigere, kleinere Drillinge ausgetauscht, weil das in hängerträchtigen Strecken Sinn macht. Man kann den Köderverlust deutlich reduzieren, wenn die Haken der Drillinge unter Überbelastung aufbiegen und dadurch Schnurbruch vermieden wird. 

Das gilt natürlich auch beim Anbiss von Fischen, die größer sind, als vom Angelgerät her geplant: Entweder man kann sie landen oder sie befreien sich selber, weil die Haken sich aufbiegen.

Mit entsprechenden Einzelhaken an Kunstködern funktioniert das noch besser als mit Drillingen, wenn man hinsichtlich Tragkraft bei der Auswahl der Haken und der Angelschnüre auf Verhältnismäßigkeit achtet.

So sehe ich das.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Pinn schrieb:


> Bis auf die, die ich mir mal in einen Shop vom größten Angelversand in Deutschland geholt habe. Marke weiß ich leider nicht mehr, aber die biegen auf wie Klingeldraht und rosten wie ausgeglühtes Eisen.


 
tja, habe meine ersten bei einem gewissen B?de (die "Hausmarke") gekauft, konnte man mit der Hand geradeziehen wie Lötzinn => unglaublich!

deswg. hab ich mir die nächsten vor Kauf genau angeguckt - und seitdem keine negativen Erfahrungen mehr gemacht


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Die von Student organisierten Haken sind da!!!
Ich hatte zwar nur Testmuster in Größe 10-8 bestellt, Gott sei Dank hat Student aber auch 6er, 5er und 4er Haken dazugepackt. Ich hätte nicht gedacht wie fein die Haken doch sind.

Der 8er und 6er Haken sitzt perfekt am 3,5cm Rapala Wobbler. (siehe Bild)

Erster Eindruck: Schön dünndrähtig, Sauscharf und ein schön großes Öhr. Aushebeln scheint unmöglich. Die Öhre sind wirklich ganz geschlossen, meine Easy-Snap-Öhre sind teilweise geöffnet und die dünne Seite der Sprengringe können hindurchflutschen. Das Wäre bei den Haken bereits ein KO-Kriterium.
Praxistest: Erfolgt wohl in 10 Tagen, da ist ein Angelausflug an den Forellensee geplant.
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/8968/p1000706.jpg



Die anderen Haken habe ich noch nicht angebracht, ich habe momentan kein Werkzeug hier und meine Fingernägel sehen dank der Minisprengringe ganz schön mitgenommen aus.


----------



## melis (28. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hast du kein altes Messer, damit geht es wunderbar.


----------



## Student (29. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



melis schrieb:


> Hast du kein altes Messer, damit geht es wunderbar.



Ich kann die Nutzung von Sprengring-Zangen, eigentlich handelt es sich ja um einen "Split-Ring", nur empfehlen.

Auf Seite 5 hab ich meine Zangen vorgestellt, die grüne hat sich als beste Zange erwiesen. Geöffnet habe ich die Ringe aber nicht mit dem Haken an der Spitze, sondern mit dem Haken in der Wölbung - das war noch einfacher.

So konnte ich in kürzester Zeit alle Wobbler umrüsten. Früher hab ich das mal mit Taschenmessern etc. versucht, aber das ist echt viel Fummelei...

Eine ähnliche Zange gibt es von Balzer, allerdings unverschämt teuer (kommt eh aus China/Taiwan) 

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. März 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Ich habe mir die Sprengringzange von Spro (z.B.)angeschafft, gutes Teil für einen fairen Preis - und nicht nur für Sprengringe.
Eigentlich schon ein Allround-Werkzeug in meiner Angelkiste (Seitenschneider, Hakenlöser usw.). Ist immer mit am Wasser.


----------



## Maik (24. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

benötige auch dringent welche von diesen haken ich hoffe sie kann mir noch jemand besorgen grösse 6 wäre optimal


----------



## Student (28. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hey Maik!

Haken sind auf dem Weg. Hoffentlich wird es was mit der Mai-Forelle ;-)

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Maik (28. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

ich danke dir 
und mit sicherheit 50+ sind angesagt
also cm mein ich


----------



## Maik (29. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

:m so die haken sind da und warten auf ihren einsatz sind absulut der hammer danke nochma an den netten Student #6 also ob se fangen erfahrt ihr dan auch noch :m


----------



## Maik (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

haken sind getestet sind genau so super wie der erste eindruck versprochen hat warte dringend auf nachschub die erhoffte grosse wa leider nich dabei deshalb keine fotos die kleinen dürfen so schnell wie möglich zurück


----------



## Student (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Maik schrieb:


> haken sind getestet sind genau so super wie der erste eindruck versprochen hat



Freut mich zu hören! Wieviele kleine BaFos hast du denn gefangen?

Ich war auch überrascht, wie sauber die Haken sitzen....sind ja sau scharf und dank fehlender Widerhaken dringen sie problemlos ins Fischmaul ein und bleiben durch die gebogene Form dennoch recht sicher drin: Hattest du Aussteiger? Ist bei meinem eigenen Test nur einmal vorgekommen, dass sich die Forelle kurz vorm Ufer losgeschüttelt hat (bei 5 Gelandeten).

Dafür klappt das releasen untermaßiger Fische wunderbar und so schonend wie es sein sollte.

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Maik (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

gefangen habe ich 10-12 stück bis 35 cm aussteiger hab ich immer ein paar sind aber bedeutend  weniger gewesen wie bei den haken die ich bis her immer verwendet habe hatte aber auch immer die aussteiger wo ich noch mit drilling gefischt hab wa ca.3std am wasser also sehr erfolgreich wenn du wider haken hast würde ich  noch nen par päckchen der gr. 5 und 6 nehmen sind also genau mein ding sag bescheid wenn du mich mit nachschub versorgen kannst dachte so minimum an 5 päckschen 5er und 5 päckschen 6er


----------



## Maik (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

schaut mal hier ist ein shop wo es die haken in germany zu kaufen gibt  http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Haken-K...en:::2_11.html

kann die jungs empfehlen


----------



## Pinn (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> Herr Student,
> welcher Shop wird denn diese Wunderhaken führen?


Moin Doc,

ich glaube direkte Wunderhaken sind das nicht, aber eine bemerkenswerte Neuheit, die es bisher in Europa nicht gab. Das liegt am Öhr, welches auf einer Ebene mit dem Hakenbogen liegt und wodurch es möglich wird, den Haken mit nur einem Spring- oder Splitring optimal am Wobbler zu befestigen. Optimal heisst dabei für mich, Hakenspitze entweder nach oben oder nach unten.

Einzelhaken an Wobblern mit Ausschlag zur Seite, egal ob rechts oder links, sind in Mortalitätsstudien kritisiert worden, da Fische dabei manchmal von aussen, z.Bsp. am Auge gehakt werden. Ich denke, diese Gefahr besteht bei den Haken von Student nicht, da sie sich vertikal hinter oder unter dem Wobbler befinden und aufgrund ihrer Dünndrähtigkeit und der Befestigung mit nur einem Splitring nicht nach den Seiten ausschlagen. Zumindest ist die Gefahr von seitlichem Auschlagen der Haken und ungewolltem Reissen von Fischen meiner Meinung nach bedeutend geringer als bei Drillingen.

Und "barbless hooks" erhöhen die Überlebenschancen zurückzusetzender Fische erheblich, weil sie sich viel schneller und schonender lösen lassen, nämlich nur mit den Fingern und ohne Kneifzange.

Dass man mehr mit diesen Haken am Wobbler fängt, kann ich heute noch nicht bestätigen. Die Bissausbeute dürfte eher vom Spot, dem Wobbler und der Köderführung und weniger vom verwendeten Haken abhängen. Sieben Barsche und zwei Minihechte hatte ich dieses Jahr an kleinen Wobblern, plus einige Fehlbisse, aber keinen einzigen gehakten Aussteiger. 

Die Raubfischsaison geht bei uns aber erst richtig los.



DocSchokow schrieb:


> PS hätte zum Ausprobieren gerne nen 5er, 6er und 1/0er sowie 2/0er, gibt es irgendwo Probepacks?


Ich weiss nicht welche Wobbler Du verwendest, aber die 5er und 6er Haken sind sehr klein und dünndrähtig. Optimal für Miniwobbler um die 3 - 6 cm. Nach 1/0 und 2/0 wäre das schon ein Quantensprung.

Ich habe die 3er und 2er Haken an meine Wobbler angebracht. Die Wobbler haben 7 - 9 cm Länge.

Die 2er Haken sind übrigens bedeutend dickdrähtigerals die 3er, also schon wieder eine ganz andere Kategorie.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Student (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Pinn schrieb:


> ...aber eine bemerkenswerte Neuheit, die es bisher in Europa nicht gab.



Das meinte DocSchokow wohl auch, Zaubern können auch diese Haken nicht |rolleyes



Pinn schrieb:


> Die 2er Haken sind übrigens bedeutend dickdrähtiger, also schon wieder eine ganz andere Kategorie.



Die sind nicht wegen der Größe dickdrähtiger, sondern es sind andere Haken (Das Modell der 2er heißt PL-51BL und diese gibt es auch in anderen Größen. Die dünneren, dafür auch anders gebogenen, Haken sind CK-33BL)

Noch größere Versionen, um bspw. gezielt auch auf Hecht zu angeln gibt es leider nicht in Japan. Bei den 2er Haken müsste man mal testen, ob die auch für Hechte geeignet sind - Zumindest haben die 3 Pfd-Forellen gut gehalten.


----------



## sc00b (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hoi, 

verändert sich der Lauf nicht von den Wobblern?

Also ich hab bishe rnur einzelhaken an Spinner und Blinker. und würde gerne KOMPLETT umstegen da wir nur mit Einzelhakan an dem Weiher fischen dürfen.. hab welche von VMC glaub die PS9170


----------



## Student (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



sc00b schrieb:


> verändert sich der Lauf nicht von den Wobblern?



Nach meinen Erfahrungen: Nein.

Aber um sicher zu gehen, kannst du auch direkt Wobbler mit Einzelhaken kaufen (gibt es einige von japanischen Herstellern).

Was die Theorie des anderen/schlechteren Laufverhaltens unterstützt ist die Tatsache, dass bspw. die Bassday Kangoku Crank Wobbler mit Einzelhaken anders aufgebaut sind als mit Drillingen: Die Öse für die Haken ist leicht versetzt. Denn die Einzelhaken sind zumindest leichter als Drillinge und können bei Wobblern mit Fliegengewichten durchaus den Lauf beeinflussen (von theoretischer Seite betrachtet).

Bei den selbst umgerüsteten Wobblern, die aber ohnehin 2 Drillinge hatten, merke ich nichts. Da ist es dann aber auch wieder ausgeglichen, weil ja beide Drillinge ersetzt wurden. Bei nur einem Drilling am Wobbler-Ende (wie beim Kangoku Crank) kann es daher den Schwerpunkt verlagern, wenn ein leichterer Einzelhaken montiert wird.

Das gleiche Problem sieht man ja teilweise bei zu großen Snaps bzw. Wirbeln.

Aber da hilft nur ausprobieren. Wenn bei euch Drillinge verboten sind, ist aber ein umgerüsteter Wobbler *immer *besser als gar kein Wobbler :vik:


----------



## sc00b (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Student schrieb:


> Aber da hilft nur ausprobieren. Wenn bei euch Drillinge verboten sind, ist aber ein umgerüsteter Wobbler *immer *besser als gar kein Wobbler :vik:



Stimmt schon aber ein Wobbler der nicht läuft fängt nicht 

bisher hab ich eh wobbler zwischen 6-15cm.. sind zu groß für die forellen.. und haben alle Drillinge deswegen will ich umrüsten... ja dann such ich mal Miniwobbler mit nur einem Drilling, so wie du das sagst dürfte sich "theoretisch" nix verändern...


----------



## Student (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



sc00b schrieb:


> bisher hab ich eh wobbler zwischen 6-15cm.. sind zu groß für die forellen..



Kommt auf die Forellen drauf an, die Lachsforellen haben kein Problem mit meinen 9 cm Wobblern...hier im Thread sind auch Bilder.



sc00b schrieb:


> ja dann such ich mal Miniwobbler mit nur einem Drilling, so wie du das sagst dürfte sich "theoretisch" nix verändern...



Such doch gleich welche mit Einzelhaken, dann sparst du dir die "Fummelei" mit den Sprengringen...


----------



## sc00b (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Such doch gleich welche mit Einzelhaken, dann sparst du dir die "Fummelei" mit den Sprengringen...[/QUOTE]


ja nur die Kosten dann mal eben 10€ 1er :\

oder gibs schops wo welche mit Einzelhaken verkauft werden? bei mb-fishing.. die 15stk. würd ich sofort nehmen für 1,50 â 1 wobbler haben auch alle nur 1 Drilling. Fummelei is nich das prob.. hab zeit xD


----------



## sc00b (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

jajaja ich weiß Doppelpost... 

mal ne frage habt ihr ein anderes Laufverhalten nun mit den Einzelhaken oder ist alles identisch geblieben?

weil ich würde gerne umrüsten.. weil Drilling eben verboten ist...

mfg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

so, nach laaaanger Zeit hab ich auch mal endlich "umgerüstet" |smash:
(Ecogear MX 48F)
jetzt muss ich mich aber sputen, sonst ist schon wieder Forellen-Schonzeit #u


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo, ich nochmal...

Wenn ich bei (klitze-)kleinen Wobblern nur *einen (Einzel-)Haken* anbringen will,
wo ist für Forellen besser: *am Bauch oder am Schwanz?* #c

Hab da noch keine Erfahrungen (tendiere für´s Heck), wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir Eure schildern könntet.

Thank Youuuu! #h

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Student (16. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Hab da noch keine Erfahrungen (tendiere für´s Heck), wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir Eure schildern könntet.



Wenn nur einer möglich ist, dann hinten. 

1. Ist das bei Wobblern mit nur einem Haken serienmäßig so
2. Habe ich die meisten Fische mit dem Hinteren gehakt, falls zwei Haken vorhanden waren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@Student:
ja, so hab ich´s mir auch schon (fast) gedacht, auch wg.
3. vermindert man so das Hängerrisiko in flachen Gewässern

Stelle die Frage deshalb, weil ich beim normalen Wobblerangeln die Bisse fast immer auf den Bauchdrilling (Zander & Rapfen) bekommen habe. Da ich aber noch nicht gezielt auf Forellen gewobbelt habe, weiß ich halt nicht, ob die eher Kopf- oder Schwanzbeisser sind (nee nee, nix für den Ferkelfahnder ).

Und auch hab ich mir gedacht, dass, wenn man den Haken am Bauch anbringt, den halt mehr mittig am Köder platziert (anstatt am äussersten Ende)....


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

musst am besten probieren .... wenn der wobbler nur übern grund rubbelt kann die forelle schlecht von unten nach oben jagen.... sonder knallt von hinten dran....  wenns du flach fischt finde ich den bauchdrilling besser weil da knallen die forellen meist von unten  seitlich an die wobbler....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

naja, dann lass ich wohl an denen, wo´s möglich ist, zwei Haken dran...

Danke!


----------



## Lorenz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hi 

*hat noch jemand diese tollen Einzelhaken oder kennt eine Quelle mit einem netten Preis (egal ob D,USA,JP...)?

* 
Ich hab Wobbler von  ~3-6cm die ich (freiwillig) umrüsten will...


----------



## Student (19. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Lorenz schrieb:


> *hat noch jemand diese tollen Einzelhaken oder kennt eine Quelle mit einem netten Preis (egal ob D,USA,JP...)?
> *



Ja, hier gibt es die jap. Haken direkt aus Deutschland:

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Haken-Kleinteile/Einzelhaken:::2_11.html


----------



## Lorenz (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo Kollegen


*Gamakatsu hat neuerdings(?) auch solche Einzelhaken im Angebot :g


Ls 3423 F
http://www.gonefishing.ru/index.php?type=page&id=1113

Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle?* |kopfkrat


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

@Lorenz: mein Dealer vor Ort (Bonn) hat die wohl bestellt, bisher ist aber nix angekommen...

gibt´s schon was länger ("single lure hook"), aber wohl erst für 2010 in Europa


----------



## taxel (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo,

über meinen Frankfurter Händler habe ich die auch bestellt. Bisher sind sie nicht da. 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> @Lorenz: mein Dealer vor Ort (Bonn) hat die wohl bestellt, bisher ist aber nix angekommen...


 
nu hängen se im Laden


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

>>>klickklack!<<<


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

tja, die Forellenschonzeit geht so langsam zur Neige...|rolleyes

hier mal zwei Salmo Bullheads 4cm (1x floating, 1x sinking), umgerüstet mit den Gamakatsu LS-3423F in Größe 6


----------



## holle (13. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass du am 10. 3. auch pünktlich 10 uhr 05 vor ort warst :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

zum Thema


Rubber Duck schrieb:


> >>>klickklack!<<<


hier mal ein kleiner Erfolgsbericht (ohne Worte)


----------



## schakal1182 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Die Gamakatsus gibts auch bei Gerlinger. Habe mir jetzt mal zwei Päcken dazu bestellt um auf den Mindestwert zu kommen.

http://gerlinger.de/katalogseite/390

Welche Hakengröße hast du da am Chubby montiert, Rubber Duck? Ich hab mir die 4er und 6er bestellt. Ich hoffe die sind nicht zu winzig...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Welche Hakengröße hast du da am Chubby montiert, Rubber Duck?



das sind sogar 8er, allerdings die von Vanfook

ansonsten hab ich bei zwei Haken am Wobbler ausschließlich 6er Gamakatsus verbaut, die größeren 4er nur bei einem ("Heck"-)Haken


----------



## sundown (27. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Suspendern? Da macht es doch extrem viel aus, ob das Gewicht der ersetzten Haken gleich ist oder nicht. Wiegt ihr vorher ab, bringt ihr zusätzliches Gewicht an oder lasst ihr den Unterschied bestehen?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

wenn die Strecke Einzelhaken vorschreibt, dann kommen die ran

dann ist es mir persönlich egal, ob die Suspendereigenschaften dabei verlorengehen


----------



## sundown (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> wenn die Strecke Einzelhaken vorschreibt, dann kommen die ran
> 
> dann ist es mir persönlich egal, ob die Suspendereigenschaften dabei verlorengehen




Habe mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt: Ich bin kein Verfechter von Drillingen oder bestimmten Wobblertypen. Und wenn die Gesetzeslage Einzelhaken verlangt, dann fischt man halt mit Einzelhaken.
Mich interessiert wirklich nur das Vorgehen beim Ersetzen, nicht ob ersetzt werden muss und warum ersetzt wird.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



sundown schrieb:


> Habe mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt...Mich interessiert wirklich nur das Vorgehen beim Ersetzen



ohhh keeehh, nochmal von vorne 



sundown schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei Suspendern? Da macht es doch extrem viel aus, ob das Gewicht der ersetzten Haken gleich ist oder nicht. Wiegt ihr vorher ab?


ich nicht


sundown schrieb:


> bringt ihr zusätzliches Gewicht an?


nein


sundown schrieb:


> oder  lasst ihr den Unterschied bestehen?


ja


kann nur für mich sprechen, andere (Perfektionisten) sehen das vielleicht anders... Bobster? Boooobstääärrr?? #h


----------



## sundown (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ohhh keeehh, nochmal von vorne
> 
> 
> ich nicht
> ...



Ich habe Dich schon verstanden und konnte die gewünschten Informationen aus Deinem Posting herauslesen. Wollte nur klarstellen, dass ich kein engstirniger Drillings-Verfechter oder dergleichen bin. Will mich nur genauer informieren. Nix für ungut!


----------



## Lorenz (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Gamakatsu LS 3423F in 2,4 und 6




Wenn nötig dann werden Haken ergänzt,gewechselt oder wie auch immer.Mal schauen wie sich schlagen...


----------



## DerAndi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

gibts die haken auch anderswo als beim stollenwerk? hab grade gesehn dass der 30€ mindestbestellwert hat


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Gerlinger hat sie auch.
Schau einfach bei google "shopping". Mindestbestellwerte haben aber fast alle Händler. Alternativ bei EBAY.

Notfalls 11 Pakete bei Stollenwerk bestellen - wirst ja wohl eh nicht nur 2 KuKö´s umrüsten wollen, gelle?? ;-)


----------



## taxel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Mein Stammhändler hat die mir bestellt. Dann hat er mir mit 1,90 Euro pro Päckchen weniger abgenommen, als die meisten Onlinehändler damals genommen hätten.


----------



## taxel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Hallo,

habt ihr eine Bezugsquelle oder einen Hersteller für sehr kleine, hochwertige Sprengringe mit ca. 4 mm Außendurchmesser? Ich suche Sprengringe, wie sie am Chubby oder Squirell 61 montiert sind. 

Bei einigen Wobblern, die ich umrüsten will, sind standardmäßig relativ große Sprengringe verbaut. Wenn ich dort Einzelhaken passender Größe montiere, können sich die Einzelhaken ineinander verhaken. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass ich durch das nachrüsten sehr kleiner Sprengringe das Problem minimieren kann.

Gruß & Dank

Axel


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Guck dir mal die Cormoran Blacksafe Sprengringe an.

Ich hab sowas beim Händler mal gefunden, als ich ebenfalls nach kleineren Sprenringen gesucht habe. Wie groß die nun genau sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber die 4 mm könnten passen.


----------



## taxel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Danke für den Tipp. Die gibt es aber laut HP erst ab 5 mm.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Schade, hätte ja passen können. Dann sind das wohl 5 mm. 

Ansonsten wüsste ich spontan auch nichts...


----------



## singer (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Bei Angel Domäne gibt es welche in 4mm. Haben aber nur eine geringe Tragkraft.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

http://cgi.ebay.de/20-ROSCO-EDELSTA...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a0ad9c76b


----------



## taxel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/20-ROSCO-EDELSTA...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a0ad9c76b



Danke. Ich habe sie bestellt. Mal sehen, ob sie für meinen Zweck taugen.


----------



## Bassey (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Täusche ich mich da jetzt, oder ist es nicht eigentlich optimal für das Eindringen des Hakens, wenn die Öste in Richtung der Hakenspitze gebogen ist? Ich würde jetzt mal rein von der Physik her den Eintrittswinkel betrachten.

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet mit Paint ^^


----------



## taxel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Bassey schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich da jetzt, oder ist es nicht eigentlich optimal für das Eindringen des Hakens, wenn die Öste in Richtung der Hakenspitze gebogen ist? Ich würde jetzt mal rein von der Physik her den Eintrittswinkel betrachten.
> 
> Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet mit Paint ^^



Hallo,

die Frage finde ich missverständlich formuliert. Was meinst du? Bei den meisten Haken ist die Öse nicht gebogen.

Sonst gilt: Probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Die Hakenspitze irgendwo ansetzen, dann vorsichtig an der Schnur ziehen und beobachten, wie sich die Hakenspitze ausrichtet.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bassey (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Ah okayyyy, der ganze Fred ist 1000 Jahre alt, daran wirds liegen...
Also, es kam die Aussage auf, dass jemand Karpfenhaken als Nachrüsthaken ungeeignet findet weil die Öse zur Hakenspitze hin gebogen ist (was ja beim Karpfenangeln den Hakeffekt bringt)... Deswegen mal diese Überlegung von mir...


----------



## taxel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Beim Benthook ist der ganze Schenkel Richtig Spitze abgeknickt. Und das Ding soll haken wie Sau. Es reißt zwar auch Mordswunden im Maul und ist deswegen an manchen Gewässern verboten, aber haken soll er gut. Oder Circlehooks: Da ist sogar die Hakenspitze Richtung Schenkel abgeknickt. Auch der soll sehr gut haken.


----------



## taxel (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/20-ROSCO-EDELSTA...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a0ad9c76b



Der Hammer. Gestern um 12 bestellt, heute im Briefkasten, die Ringe passen perfekt. Preis ist i. O. Ich habe gleich noch mal nachbestellt. :vik:

Danke Stefan.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern*

Kein Thema!

Ich habe die selben auch schon mal bestellt und war auch zufrieden...

Der Laden hat auch sehr gute Angebote für VMC-Haken - darüber habe ich den Shop ursprünglich kennengelernt.


----------

